# wrote a minimalist repetitive piano piece. like the ones in the movies.



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

It's quite tuneful, what makes you call it minimalist?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also enjoy it, nice work!


----------



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

Uh I guess it's a lot more repetitive and harmonically stagnant than most of the must I write. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for the listen! Glad you liked it


----------

